# 2017/18 CX season race reports



## smutchin (15 Oct 2017)

We don't appear to have a thread for people to share their race reports, so I thought I'd start one...

Today I did my third race of the season, Round 2 of the East Kent CX league at Newington Community College in Ramsgate, V40s race. The circuit was mostly grass, twisting around the school playing fields, with a couple of tall hurdles (not rideable) and a section of logs (five in quick succession, easily bunny-hoppable). I made the mistake of going off too fast, picked up quite a few places in the opening couple of laps but then started to tail off and gradually slipped back down the field. The combination of the bumpy ground and very twisty nature of the circuit meant that by four laps in, my upper arms and shoulders were really starting to ache. I settled into a rhythm, though, and had a mini-tussle with another rider - we kept taking it in turns to pass each other at different parts of the circuit. Good fun. I'm totally shagged now though.

Previous two races were the London Cross league events at Happy Valley, Brighton, and Herne Hill Velodrome. Happy Valley is a big expansive circuit, very fast, with a couple of technical sections in the woods, and a nice slippery bank with a 180º hairpin. There had been a bit of rain overnight and a brief shower during the race but there were no real muddy bits for our race - although by the time the seniors race started, the ground was getting churned up quite nicely and the slippery bank claimed a good number of victims.

Last week at Herne Hill was a superb race. I love the circuit there - so compact, with some lovely fast sections and some nicely tricky technical bits. Again, it was warm and dry, so that made for a fast race. The grass in the middle of the velodrome was quite long but the 'racing line' had mostly been flattened down by the time of our race so you could get up a decent bit of speed on the straights. Tried to ride up 'Big Bob' a couple of times but didn't quite make it - first time due to another rider getting in my way, second time due to hitting a rut. Bits of the course are quite terrifying to watch, with drops off steep banks straight into loose, gravelly corners, but if you pick your line, you can take them at speed and it's a real buzz. Plus Herne Hill is such an atmospheric venue, it's a great place to race.

Probably won't be doing the next couple of London league races but looking forward to the next EKCX race in a few weeks time...


----------



## palinurus (15 Oct 2017)

smutchin said:


> Last week at Herne Hill was a superb race.



Do they still have that patch of sand at Herne hill?


----------



## smutchin (15 Oct 2017)

I don't recall any sand patches, although the ground was so dry and dusty, it would have been hard to tell the difference.

First time I've been there since the new pavilion was put up. The whole place is looking very smart.


----------



## dan_bo (15 Oct 2017)

I'll put a bit of a write-up of today's Heaton Park event tomorrow- suffice to say this evening's dog walk was....slow.


----------



## HarryTheDog (22 Oct 2017)

Did the Eastern League Mistley CX race today. No room in the Grand Vets so had to do the hour junior/senior race. Not the best preperation for the race as it was a weekend away with the girlfriend, so had a few beers and went to a gig last night. On the practice lap there was a log to bunny hop or run/jump over I went for the bunny hop option, made it no problem. Being a old fart I was gridded at the back. Race started and when we got to the log I went for the bunny hop and ended on my arse and got my foot stuck in a wheel. By the time I had extracated myself I believed myself to be last. Spent the rest of the race trying to chase people down, I did not see another rider in front till halfwway through the 2nd lap, that was the only encouragemnt that was needed and I was onto his back wheel in no time, then onto the next, overtook 5 people but came off 4 times and managed to headbutt a tree letting some of the people past and I had to re-overtake them. . I thought I was 5th from last, ended up 55 out of 66 so fairly chuffed as I was twice as old as most of them.


----------



## dan_bo (22 Oct 2017)

Last Sunday was the Manchester Wheelers/Heaton park bash. Fast and firm off camber job up and down the Papal mount if you know it. Could have warmed up more but either way the dregs of a cold gave me a pursuiters cough which lasted the best part of a week after.

Today was the Port Sunlight Wheelers/Bebbington Oval do over on the Wirral. Flat and wide open which had been thoroughly Brian'ed and turned into a muddy trug for the best part. That said the better drained parts of the course were still fast and some smart course design made for fun racing.


----------



## HarryTheDog (23 Oct 2017)

@dan_bo Looks like the spiral of doom, they had one at one at one of Eastern CX races. Here is a pic of me trying to fend of some pesky youngster and failing


----------



## HarryTheDog (6 Nov 2017)

Did a CX race at Bury St Edmunds on saturday, it rained all day and the course was proper CX, ie a mud fest. Got into the old mans race this time,. didn't help my position much, 49th out of 66. First lap I got a bit brave in a fast corner and did a spectacular low side slide for several feet. Left lever full of mud and grass, bent my thumb, scratched my inner thigh. Ended up in a mainly 2 man race with a huge guy from Ipswich CC, ( you can see him in the picture below). We changed positions 4 or 5 times, he had his sensible head on and ran bits of the course where I rode it and was actualy slower. I finally distanced him on the last lap and had a good old one on one sprint with some other rider who had been closing me down without me noticing till the last 50 yards. Was pleased I managed the log bunny hop every lap ( picture below) and finished grining like a cheshire cat, soaked through.


----------



## Spartak (6 Nov 2017)

Rode round 10 of the Western League CX at Lockleaze, Bristol yesterday. 

Good conditions with light winds & sunshine drying the course after showers the previous day.

It's a good popular course with a large turnout in both the vets/womens & seniors races.

It was my first race of the season and finished 19th out of 24 in the V50 category.


----------



## HarryTheDog (21 Nov 2017)

Did another eastern CX race on Sunday. On the saturday found my jockey wheels were now nearly siezed but luckily had some nice Hope ones in the spares box. Unfortunately I did not check the rest of the bike and realised on the practice lap the rear brake was fairly non existent due to the cable furred up with rust . So I did the race with just a front brake, bike mistake, on a downhill locked the front brake, slid and hit a tree. However a very enjoyable race , I did not get lapped but got ovetaken by 2 fast women and raced the lady who came third for the last 3 laps , a improvement in position to 40th out of 60 odd but not where I would like to be or where I was last season, oh well age creeping up on me I guess.


----------



## dan_bo (17 Dec 2017)

Really really mucky Stadt Moers today. Really muddy.

Rode on a flat front tub for 2 + 1/2 laps which put me at the back of the field but it was still ace.


----------



## I like Skol (18 Dec 2017)

dan_bo said:


> Really really mucky Stadt Moers today. Really muddy.
> 
> Rode on a flat front tub for 2 + 1/2 laps which put me at the back of the field but it was still ace.
> 
> View attachment 387597


I think you need some trouser clips to stop that leaking out of your pants!


----------



## Spartak (31 Dec 2017)

Rode the very muddy Western League CX event today at Deerhurst near Tewkesbury. A great technical course, lots of fun.

Plus two weeks after the World Cup event in Namur, Belgium local rider [ and U23 World Champion ] Evie Richards rode her local event...... and won. 

Amazing rider who seemed to float over the mud whilst the rest of us ploughed through it....

Pics of my trusty steed after this mud fest....


----------



## Spartak (12 Jan 2018)

Pic taken at the Deerhurst CX on new years eve.


----------



## palinurus (12 Jan 2018)

Spartak said:


> Pics of my trusty steed after this mud fest....



Mud! that's practically wattle & daub


----------



## Spartak (2 Sep 2018)

First round of the Western League CX today at Gloucester....

Huge field of riders for this dry sunny & hot event, with lots of riders from the Midlands travelling down to take part.

Good course with mix of technical & fast sections.


----------



## smutchin (3 Sep 2018)

Good work! My weekends are all fully booked at the moment so not sure if/when I'll be able to race this season, which is disappointing. Not that I'm in any kind of shape for it anyway.


----------



## HarryTheDog (3 Sep 2018)

I'm in no shape either ( on blood pressure pills etc) but I bought a new bike so I am going for it. The eastern region old men races sell out on the first day of entry, I was logged in whilst sitting at West Ham station this morning at 07:00 buying my entry for the 3rd round. First 3 races are within 5 miles of my house.


----------



## smutchin (3 Sep 2018)

HarryTheDog said:


> The eastern region old men races sell out on the first day of entry



Pretty much the same for the London/Kent-Sussex races.


----------



## dan_bo (6 Sep 2018)

Be fitting tubs on my return from Greece this weekend- 1st race back will be Bolton a week Sunday.


----------



## Spartak (9 Sep 2018)

2nd round of the Western League today at Keynsham. Organised by ShamXross always a great event, inc. sandpit & spiral, due to the dry summer it was a very dusty & bumpy course.














https://www.relive.cc/view/1829724203


----------



## Spartak (10 Sep 2018)




----------



## HarryTheDog (12 Sep 2018)

1st round of Eastern league at Laindon hills. As the name suggests it was either up or down not a lot of flat. Thoroughly enjoyed myself despite coming firmly in the bottom half. Had a good race with several guys all the way around and was finally beaten on tactics by one of my group who sat behind me for the last lap and jumped me on the line beating me by a wheel. We shook hands and we will see what happens in round 2 which is very flat , which will actually be to his advantage being a large chap. Me looking far too happy below on my new far too loud bike,( well you will certainly see me coming) probably as it was downhill.


----------



## smutchin (12 Sep 2018)

HarryTheDog said:


> my new far too loud bike,( well you will certainly see me coming)



Presumably that's a Crux? I rode one for a few races last season, loved it. Fantastic colour - got a lot of comments, all positive. Such a shame I had to give it back...


----------



## HarryTheDog (12 Sep 2018)

Yes the Crux elite, there were 3 of them at the races and someone on a Crux expert. Strangely when I first got it and took it for a test ride around the block I was not impressed with the weight of wheels with discs even though I run it tubeless, it was hardly lighter than my old Cannondale aluminium CX9 bike, plus I felt it was a dam sight more un-comfortable. However in the race I found it was brilliant and even though it was hard bumpy ground I did not feel like I had just been given a kicking. Gotta love hydralic discs over my old Canti's. The percieved un-comfortable aspect was just the stiffness of the frame and bolt through axles I think.


----------



## HarryTheDog (17 Sep 2018)

Round 2 this Sunday saw a flatish course with 2 hurdles and 2 or 3 dismounts running up steps . I don't like dismounts, it just kills the rhythm. I did not feel great before and the course was not to my liking. The guy who just pipped me last week was far ahead, the flatter course suiting him. I struggled but surprisingly came 1 place higher than last week. Did my usual started slow then after lap 1 started to overtake, rest off the race only 1 person on the same lap as me came past, also as per usual 4 or 5 of the fast guys lapped me. Tried warming up hard but it did not seem to help with my speed on lap 1. Today I was knackered probably meaning I am coming down with something. Anyway here is a picture of me last lap looking really peed off with something ( probably myself, just could not catch that over 60, 12 ft in front of me) . Note some youngster in the background on the same bike. ( they are very easy to spot LOL)


----------



## dan_bo (17 Sep 2018)

Leverhulme park yesterday, Mostly flat and open with a couple of cambered corners. Good and fast. 

Final third of the field which would improve if I got my remounts sorted (always been crap at them) but going a lot better than last year. 

Them Crux do look the part mind.


----------



## HarryTheDog (17 Sep 2018)

Edit to my placings, I took my placing from the result sheet on the day, looks like there have been a few protests, Now 4 places worse off than last week instead of one better, that more reflects the way I felt about the race. Now top of the bottom quarter which is a pain. Mind you they managed to cock up a few of the podiums on the day as well with the guys good naturedly pointing out to the guy handing out prizes who actually came 1st,2nd and 3rd. ( right people, wrong order) . @dan_bo Trouble with the Crux is you have to put up with the odd comment every time you ride it, re-the colour, unfortunately I do not have the ready wit to reply with anything clever.


----------



## dan_bo (17 Sep 2018)

HarryTheDog said:


> Edit to my placings, I took my placing from the result sheet on the day, looks like there have been a few protests, Now 4 places worse off than last week instead of one better, that more reflects the way I felt about the race. Now top of the bottom quarter which is a pain. Mind you they managed to cock up a few of the podiums on the day as well with the guys good naturedly pointing out to the guy handing out prizes who actually came 1st,2nd and 3rd. ( right people, wrong order) . @dan_bo Trouble with the Crux is you have to put up with the odd comment every time you ride it, re-the colour, unfortunately I do not have the ready wit to reply with anything clever.




Real men wear pink.


----------



## I like Skol (17 Sep 2018)

dan_bo said:


> Real men wear pink.


----------



## smutchin (17 Sep 2018)

HarryTheDog said:


> Trouble with the Crux is you have to put up with the odd comment every time you ride it, re-the colour, unfortunately I do not have the ready wit to reply with anything clever.



You could paraphrase Nic Cage from Wild At Heart (though he was talking about his snakeskin jacket)...

"This here bike represents a symbol of my individuality and my belief in personal freedom."

It's bollocks, of course, but it's a good line.


----------



## dan_bo (17 Sep 2018)

I like Skol said:


>


Show em Skol


----------



## I like Skol (17 Sep 2018)

dan_bo said:


> Show em Skol


You show us yours first....


----------



## dan_bo (18 Sep 2018)

I like Skol said:


> You show us yours first....


I'll get a selfie


----------



## Proto (21 Sep 2018)

My first cross race for 50 years**, Rd 1 Central League MK Bowl. Unsurprisingly I'm in the 60+, mixed in with the 50-59 yo. 85 or so on the start line. Gridded last, unsurprisingly, and I stayed pretty well in that position to the end, but managed to pick off a couple of the 50+ lot.
HR bouncing off the limiter within 50 metres of the start, thought I'd do a lap and pull out, but kept going and finished! Worked bloody hard, ave HR 155, max 167 bpm. Felt rather pleased with myself.

Back for Rd 2 tomorrow. Over 100 entered my race. 62 pre-entered the women's race!!

PS another Crux in crazy colours. I love it!

** Marsh & Baxter Pork Chop Grand Prix, Bromsgrove, 1968 (I think). Mick Ives won the senior event. I was in the schoolboy race, fell off, broke my Simplex gears, packed and vowed never again. I lied.


----------



## HarryTheDog (23 Sep 2018)

Well round 3, back to real CX weather, it rained for hours before and during the race. A complete mud fest. I was gridded near the back which saved me from the traditional slidey pile up into the first bend. I was on untried wheels and tyres but the tubless Vittoria Terrino mud tyres were excellent, pity it was me trying to make them go fast. Felt garbage yesterday and today so ended up where I expected, instead of starting slow then picking people off one by one, I started off slow and ended slow. Garmin threw its teddy out the pram, gave me a average off 22 mph and according to the GPS data I was criss crossing local dual carriagways. 
Quite enjoyable though apart from all the time afterwards cleaning everything. Bike ended up a less loud colour.



.


----------



## palinurus (24 Sep 2018)

HarryTheDog said:


> Well round 3, back to real CX weather, it rained for hours before and during the race. A complete mud fest.



Sort of runny rather than claggy mud which I think is a better kind of mud on the whole.


----------



## HarryTheDog (25 Sep 2018)

@palinurus Yes it just slipped off the wheels and tyres, it stopped raining after my really old farts race and the mud started to dry, the not so old farts race had it worse and by the time the juniors+seniors race was underway it was turning into treacle, a guy on facebook who was riding on canti brakes was asking if the disc braked guys also had to stop to pull mud out of the frame and brakes, of course no one had the same problem. One of the reasons I switched to discs.


----------



## Proto (27 Sep 2018)

@HarryTheDog , what gear ratios are you running? I'm on 38 - 11/36, and seems okay.

I'm putting a bike for my daughter to use and I'm out of my depth, really. Very strong rider, super fit, was thinking 38 or 40 -11/32 Thoughts?


----------



## HarryTheDog (27 Sep 2018)

@Proto I run 40-11/36, I wouldnt mind running 11-42 like my MTB but can get up all the hills on CX courses I have tried but have to stand and stamp on very steep. I was actually talking gear ratios to 3 other cx guys all had 38 Fronts,but 2 had 42 on the rear. 38 seems to be a popular front chainring. As ref your daughter depends weather shes super strong heavy or super strong light. Heavy a 42 rear may help. My daughter was a junior national TT champ, regional womens crit champ when still a junior , represented eastern in Track and MTB, CX as well. CX regional races always on the podium. Her lowest gear was a 34-32 highest 46-11 , small 5ft 3 but was around 9 stone . Which is actually the same on the lower gears , of course a lot higher top gear. On Sunday I will have a look at the fast ladies gears.


----------



## Proto (29 Sep 2018)

I was in 38 x 11/36. Could just about get up everything. Out the saddle at times, not sure how that would work if very muddy.

Daughter rode her first CX race for a few years last weekend, Central League, 10th (top 5 was possible with better tactics - I’m holding a bit back for the last lap. Er..... it is the last lap!). She’s 5’8”, about 60kg. Had been riding full time for three years but quit over a year ago and has been riding just for fun. Still does a lot of miles but no real ‘proper’ intense training.

She really enjoyed it and is going to give this season a proper go, even talk of National Trophy races, thus dad building a new bike (Trek Boone).

Emily Wandsworth was riding a 40t ring last week, not sure of cassette, possibly 11/32. I’ve bought both a 38 and a 40t ring. See what she thinks best.


----------



## HarryTheDog (1 Oct 2018)

@Proto your daughter looks to have a good physique for CX road etc should do well . I forgot to look at the ladies gears, a couple got past me towards the end of the race but in reality they were far ahead as they start 1 minute 30secs behind us old guys.
My race this weekend was a good one for me, an extra 20 people were allowed to race so 98 in total. I came 2 places higher than last week the same position as the week before but 5 below the first race. These results are hard to show I did a lot better but the extra 20 people had me only a few places below half way instead of my usual bottom third. Also first race of the season that I did not get lapped by anyone!
It was hard dry conditions and you felt you were really shifting in some places. According to Strava my top speed was just over 22mph but as I flew through the trees it felt a lot faster. After the first lap I settled into a 4 man race which was a good group and we overtook a few people, by the last lap turned into a 3 man race. When the lap bell went as we past the start finish line one of the guys put a big dig in, I tried to follow but the guy manged to gain 20 odd yards on me and I just could not get back to him and he extended his lead till he was nearly out of sight. The guy behind me had the same problem and could not get back to me and by half way on the lap I could not see him either. However I then got someone to race, one of the faster ladies came from behind so I shadowed her to the end but then rather un-gentlemanly sprinted for the line and pipped her at the post, rather childish in reflection since she had started 1.5 mins behind in the first place .


----------



## HarryTheDog (7 Oct 2018)

Well round 5 was a bit different, the ladies were not racing with the old geezers and had their own race. Over 40 turned up. What I thought was strange was I overheard a group of 3 woman complaining that they preferred to race with the men. 
The conditions were mixed and getting drier all the time, mud was tacky, my full mud tyres in the race filled with mud but no fling onto the frame at all.
Well I had a very fast start for me and after around a quarter of the 1st lap found myself just behind my team mate who had started 3 lines up the grid from me and is usually 20-30 places ahead. Then towards the end of the first lap I could feel I was sweating hugely, I was soaked. It was a cold day and I had put on a merino base layer but stayed with shorts. It was so bad my girlfriend spotted I was dripping as I passed her on the start finish line and she shouted to ask if I was ok. Then people started to pass me, I kept tying to put a stake in the ground and stay with whoever was passing me but one by one they got away. On the 3rd lap I came down hard on the nose of my saddle and it tipped. I had to stop and give it a good thumping to even it up. 3 people got past meanwhile, I thought I would catch them but I didn't. The last lap someone came past on the start finish line and I was determined not to let him go, he also got away and I spotted a pair closing me down, just then I realised I had not been lapped which is unusual for me. I dug in but the closing pair were inching up to me. With 400 yds to go they were just a few yards behind. We came to a open bit and I sprinted to try and put in a gap and make them lose interest. I decided not to look back till the finishing straight. When I got there they were nowhere to be seen. I finished and expected the result to be rubbish as I was cooking and drenched in sweat like I had been in a sauna. Turns out I had equaled my best result of the year. In the other race I had spent the race coming from behind picking people off, in this one I had hared off and people picked me off. Next race is mixed again but the entry has been increased to 100 riders.


----------



## I like Skol (8 Oct 2018)

CX race day this Sunday 

I don't know about @dan_bo but this will be the first one this year and only my second CX race ever. I am having second thoughts about throwing my recently new best bike into the fray but the only alternative is a 20+ yr old MTB.

Preparation has consisted of riding my 10 mile each way commute as fast as possible for the last 4 days, with my 5th and final commute tomorrow. I feel ready but wondering what, if any, riding I should do on my days off between finishing my shift and the big day. Ride or rest?

How about you Dan, you ready?


----------



## dan_bo (9 Oct 2018)

I like Skol said:


> CX race day this Sunday
> 
> I don't know about @dan_bo but this will be the first one this year and only my second CX race ever. I am having second thoughts about throwing my recently new best bike into the fray but the only alternative is a 20+ yr old MTB.
> 
> ...


I'll be doing a bit when i get back from Oslo otherwkse i'll be relying on my 3 peaks prep-not ideal but hey ho.


----------



## dan_bo (11 Oct 2018)

Race preview for Sunday's Heaton Park race:

It's gonna be mucky.


----------



## I like Skol (13 Oct 2018)

dan_bo said:


> Race preview for Sunday's Heaton Park race:
> 
> It's gonna be mucky.


Went out for a hilly 20 miler earlier including climbing from Broadbottom up Chapel Brow and over Monks road then down into Glossop. thought I had better give my legs some torture before tomorrow......


----------



## dan_bo (13 Oct 2018)

I like Skol said:


> Went out for a hilly 20 miler earlier including climbing from Broadbottom up Chapel Brow and over Monks road then down into Glossop. thought I had better give my legs some torture before tomorrow......


Went out on Thursday and felt fine if tired from Oslo shenanigans. I'll open the tubes on the turbo tomorrow morning and I'll be as good as I'm getting.


----------



## fossyant (13 Oct 2018)

Oh, you both doing Heaton Park ? Might have to pop along for a heckle ? Long hours there in Oslo Dan !


----------



## dan_bo (13 Oct 2018)

fossyant said:


> Oh, you both doing Heaton Park ? Might have to pop along for a heckle ? Long hours there in Oslo Dan !


It was mate. Hope to see you tomorrow. I'll be there for 12 ish-1.30 kickoff.


----------



## fossyant (13 Oct 2018)

Providing I an get my lazy son out of bed to get to work... he would have no part time job if we didn't run him.


----------



## I like Skol (13 Oct 2018)

Mrs Skol is making noises about coming to watch too so we could have a full on fan club entourage....

Just put the knoblies on so just about all set now.

Is it an outing for the pink club kit Dan?


----------



## I like Skol (13 Oct 2018)

Is Ian racing?


----------



## I like Skol (14 Oct 2018)

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/28719356


4 laps of 1.5 miles plus a small lead in stretch so only 6.4 miles recorded on the GPS. Ride time of 41 minutes and ave speed of 9.5mph.

I am not 100% clued up on how this works but I think finishing just after 40 minutes means I was lapped by the leader just before I crossed the line? Does this mean I narrowly missed having to ride a 5th lap?

Sore now, and off to work for a 12hr night shift...… 

EDIT: Looking forward to seeing the results.


----------



## dan_bo (14 Oct 2018)

I like Skol said:


> View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/28719356
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good ride mate.

I was crap. Had reasons but no excuses. Wasn't even tired at the end. Back at it next week.


----------



## I like Skol (14 Oct 2018)

dan_bo said:


> Good ride mate.
> 
> I was crap. Had reasons but no excuses. Wasn't even tired at the end. Back at it next week.


Results are up. I'm happy with that considering the year I've had with the accident and then my leg nearly dropping off! Would have been even happier if I had finished in the top half. Maybe next weekend?


----------



## I like Skol (14 Oct 2018)

Lapped by 8 riders......


----------



## HarryTheDog (15 Oct 2018)

Round 6 at Welwyn, I did not have the best preparation as I was entertaining my Sister+husband for the weekend so had a couple of beers saturday night and large meal. The day of the race they wanted to come and watch and my girlfriend hosted them. 

Well it was drizzly rain until we started to grid and then it persisted it down. My stomach was still feeling the effects of the previous evening so thought this was going to be a race not to remember. However the whistle blew and up the first hill I was making good progress much to my surprise. By the end of the first lap I had a group of 4 slightly ahead of me and the people behind were slowly disappearing backwards, and I was no longer feeling queezy. So now I basically knew I had to hang onto this 4 and I would probably get a good result. Also I had the pressure of a audience. By the end of the 2nd lap the group of 4 were still slightly ahead but I could sense a couple were weakening, then the weakest parted company and I pressed on and took him and then the same happened to another. 

Coming into the 4th and second to last lap I got the 2nd guy and it was only a guy in pale blue with a massive beard left for me to catch. Suprisingly the guy I had overtaken previously, made a monumental effort got back onto both of us , overtook us gasping and grunting , I knew he could not last, sure enough he promptly blew up and we both swept past.
The guy in blue knew I was coming and whenever I got within 10-12 ft of him he surged. Into the last lap I got right on his tail going up a steep bank but then did 3 complete pedal revolutions with my rear wheel spinning in the mud and I had to put a foot down as I was about to have a clippless moment. He was away again!.
The pissed off feeling gave me the urge to chase him down through the last half of the lap. I knew the finish straight was very short and whoever got into the last U bend followed by a chicane would probably win. I managed to get right on top of him into the U bend with the idea of dive bombing him through the chicane into the last small bend but he resisted strongly so out of the chicane I had to take the long way round. I managed to get just beside him but he took the place. I was gratified to see him just about collapse afterwards to show I had run him really close. We shook hands on a good race.
Going back to the car I saw people washing their bikes in puddles and using pressure washers one guy put his bike in the boating lake to wash it. I went one further, there was swift flowing stream by the course so laid my bike down in it both sides and hey presto one immaculate bike. 
The results came out and it was my best race by 5 places! . Still not top half but you cant change your genetics.
The next race is my favourite course of the year, its more of a MTB XC course than a CX course but I have always enjoyed it. The pain in the arse is my garmin 1000 ( which I did not dunk in the stream) lasted long enough to upload my ride but later in the evening decided it was not going to work at all and no amount of button pressing and charging would bring it back to life. Oh well another 80 quid to get it replaced on a out of warranty repair so a expensive day.


----------



## HarryTheDog (16 Oct 2018)

2 photo's, one should be entitled, I told you it was raining, and the other I'm coming for you!


----------



## I like Skol (18 Oct 2018)

I like Skol said:


> Maybe next weekend?


Are you ready @dan_bo? I'm not taking any excuses this time. Flattish course by the sounds of it so I expect you to be right on my tail.....


----------



## dan_bo (18 Oct 2018)

I like Skol said:


> Are you ready @dan_bo? I'm not taking any excuses this time. Flattish course by the sounds of it so I expect you to be right on my tail.....



Yeah got a reason and some lungs this time.


----------



## HarryTheDog (21 Oct 2018)

Round 7 of Eastern league which I had been looking forward to, its a bit of a XC course rather than a real CX course. Plenty of short sharp hills and descents. Dry but in places sandy conditions.
On the grid we got a unusually long lecture on not swearing and keeping our hands off other peoples handlebars. ( apparently people have complained us old boys are getting a bit over competitive and there was a bit of physical interaction last week)
On the grid I noticed mr Beardy who just beat me last week was in the grid line in front of me, so I initially made him my target. Whistle went and I thought I got a good start, Mr beardy was nowhere to be seen though . I then spied a Vet60 I know who started 2 grid lines behind me was in front of me so I started to question how well I was doing. However the first tight off-camber downhill bend the rider came off in front of him, he went over the top of him and into the bushes. The next time I saw him he was in Civvies cheering us on, on the 4th lap. He looked ok but his bike may have been damaged.
I then found Beardy, he was behind me, I was in a good group of 5 apart from one of them was a terrible cornerer but strong in a straight line, I tried to ensure I overtook him before any substantial bend as he went backwards or fell off. Coming into the 2nd to last there was only me, Beardy and mister fall off left from the group. Beardy managed to gap us and he slowly disapeared which left me with Mr fall off who off course lost yards in the bends but would then re-appear shortly afterward. Into the last lap he came a right cropper on a bend, luckily behind me and I could now dismiss him. Then I got lapped by the leader and another rider behind him who I let through. Then I thought the 2nd rider was not a lap ahead, He was on the same lap so I stuck to him like glue. He was grunting and gasping so I thought I would have him before the end, I just had to time it right. 400 yds from the finish we got lapped by the 2nd guy in the race, I gave him some room, the guy ahead gave him too much room and put himself into a large root which had him hammering the anchors on. I jumped on the lapping riders tail and swept through and pushed as hard as I could trying to break the following riders will to chase. It worked, he gave up and I span to the line UN-apposed. Same position as last week with the same guy in front so happy. Maybe next time I will move up a grid line. Not racing next week though as things to do.


----------



## I like Skol (21 Oct 2018)

Waiting for results to come in, but think I did better position wise than last weekend at Heaton Park. Chalk & cheese comparing the two races, last week was a soggy mudfest, this week was an almost bone dry grass track that really only started to disintegrate towards the end of out Vet40 race, and then the heavens opened so the last race of the day will have copped for the worst.

I'll be back shortly with a bit more race commentary from my perspective, and hopefully some results....


----------



## I like Skol (21 Oct 2018)

Still waiting on results (and pictures) but here is my initial debrief of my second race of the season and third CX race ever.
Unlike the monumental cock-up that occurred at Heaton Park last weekend (I locked up my bike while I went to get a pay'&'display parking ticket, only to discover I didn't have a key to the lock about my person!) I actually managed to get a pre-race reconnaissance lap in today so actually had an idea of what lay ahead this time. The course was surprisingly lumpy for a flat field in Cheshire, but on a positive note was very firm and grippy without much in the way of serious gradients (well, not until you had a few laps in your legs!). There was a double board obstacle, more of which later, and a set of engineered steps formed from thick tree trunks set into the hillside which even for me were unrideable.
I announced my plan on the start line for the benefit of anyone that was listening. I would start from the back and pick them off one by one! @dan_bo had other ideas and was aggressively pushing his way up the starting grid before the start whistle blew.
Suddenly we were off and as usual i was surprised by the speed out of the gate, haven't any of these guys heard of pacing themselves? The first lap was a blur, I managed to tuck in behind Dan for a little while before catching my breath and picking up a little more speed. I decided to be a hero when we got to the boards and went for the bunnyhop technique. This wasn't wholly successful as my approach speed was hindered by other riders dismounting and I gave my rear wheel a fair old clout on the second board then spent the next 400-500yrds wondering if my back tyre was going flat! On the first few laps I did manage to take 3-5 places each time I approached the nasty steps. There was a sharp descent before a turn into these and a lot of riders were very gingerly approaching the drop. Not me though, charge down like a bull in a china shop then leap off at the turn ready to run up the steps. Later as the field thinned there wasn't such easy pickings and my technique and rapid remount only gained me a place or two.
My second attempt at hopping the boards was similarly abysmal and again hindered by other riders I whacked the first board hard! I jumped off and carried my bike over the second board and on all subsequent laps decided it was more important to finish than to show off!
By the third lap I had settled into my groove and spent the rest of the race leap frogging positions with the same few riders. As I entered the final half of my last lap I allowed my self a backwards glance and could see nothing but clear track. I also had rapidly clearing track ahead as the riders in front gradually pulled away. I decided it was just an easy coast to the finish line and all I had to do was maintain my current pace to guard my position. My finish wasn't going to be that easy though! As I negotiated the last few hairpins I could see a rider slowly but surely gaining on me. As we entered the final turn I daren't allow myself a backward glance but I was sure I could hear and feel him right on my tail. Well bugger this for a game of soldiers, there was no way I was going to lose a place on the final straight so I dug in and sprinted out of that final corner with every last ounce of strength I could muster and made an ugly, undignified lunge for the finish line. It paid off 
Just looking forward to the results now to see how much I held my position by......


----------



## HarryTheDog (22 Oct 2018)

Not a picture of me but I thought this was a good photo of a guy on a fat bike reverse steering into one of the tight downhill off camber bends. Hooligan!
Crowd seemed to appreciate it.


----------



## Spartak (22 Oct 2018)

Both my daughters took part in the Western League CX U12 event at Stroud yesterday....






It was my youngest ( 5 years old ) first event... #prouddad.


----------



## Spartak (29 Oct 2018)

Rd. 7 of the Western League yesterday at Keynsham. A great course on the flood plain next to the old Cadbury chocolate factory. 

Smaller field than usual that could have been due to the cold weather & half term holiday. 

Hence I finished in 18th place !

It's a very good event with lots of variety including a sandpit, spiral and boards.


----------



## HarryTheDog (3 Nov 2018)

Round 9, I missed round 8. Felt ok and was hoping for a good result. Course was a old bit of a park never used before and we were riding a lot on very bumpy ground. Tyre selection was questionable, there was some very solid stuff to race on but some very loose sandy soil in parts, a tiny bit of mud, tarmac, sand pit and gravel . I went with intermediates, I noticed some were on full muds and some even on file tyres. 
I ran into a mate Glen and we talked tyres + pressures, we both were on inters but he was on a low pressure of 25 for the sand and soft stuff, I went for 40psi for speed on the firm stuff.
I felt crap on warm up, the course was effort everywhere no let up at all, no full on downhill for a rest. When the gun went I felt I was not firing on all pistons but noticed I was with my regulars so could not have been doing that bad. Start of lap 2 had me leading Mr Beardy, my now ever present nemesis from the last 2 rounds. I got a bit squirrelly in the sand pit and my chain came off. It came of the front and I threw it back on, only for it to come straight off as I pulled away. By the time I was sorted, I not last but very dam close. I went off mad as hell and picked off a few people very quickly and spotted my mate Glen with 3 others ahead. He usually comes in 10 places behind me so was sure I would soon catch him. Err no I didn't, it took me to lap 3 to get on his tail. Got my breath back then on a longish straight into the teeth of the wind I took all 4 ensuring I went passed so fast no one got on my tail. 
I was then surprised to find myself on Mr Beardys tail and went past with ease, I mentioned I never expected to see him again after my mechanical, I'm sick mate was the dismal reply.
I soon realised I had gone way too far into the red and on lap 4 as I went through the sand pit Glen came roaring past, I was struggling through the sand at 5mph and he shot past like he was on a motorbike. I was sure I would get back to him but no he slowly pulled away.
By Lap 5 ( my last) I was not racing but just surviving and a few riders got passed me and I had no answer. 
At the end I congratulated Glen and thought this must have been my worse result ever as I was several places behind him. I was surprised when the results came out, yes I was 5 places down on last week, not the 15-20 I was expecting. Glen had got his best result of the entire season!
Going to have to watch him next race as we look to be very much on a par if I don't get a mechanical next race.


----------



## Spartak (4 Nov 2018)




----------



## Spartak (4 Nov 2018)

Western League round 9 today at Purdown in Bristol. Overnight rain had left the course very muddy and the rain started again just before the Vet50 race.
Start was up The Hill a 12% muddy bank that left nearly all the riders either shouldering or pushing their bikes.
There then followed a flat section before the drop back down to the start area, the first time I crashed badly bruising & cutting my knee ( I wasn't alone nearly 50% of riders came off on this section, which amused the watching spectators ). On my third lap I completely misjudged the bend and when straight through the barrier!! It's all good fun... It was good to race in muddy conditions for a change.

Roll on the next one....


----------



## dan_bo (4 Nov 2018)

It's coming to something when there's guys still running file treads in November- a fast Beacon park in Upholland had a couple of decent climbs and plenty of camber but still managed to be fast- a five lapper in my case. Started steady for a change- the start was twisty and took a few corners to stretch out- no idea of the finishing order. Good fun. Lakes next.


----------



## I like Skol (5 Nov 2018)

dan_bo said:


> but still managed to be fast- a five lapper in my case.


I think you might have been on the u10's course....


----------



## dan_bo (5 Nov 2018)

I like Skol said:


> I think you might have been on the u10's course....



Well it sez 5 on my Strava so I'm having it.


----------



## Spartak (7 Nov 2018)

Picture including me in action being used to promote next local CX race...


----------



## HarryTheDog (18 Nov 2018)

Round 10 of eastern league today. Again ended up in a one to one battle with Mr Beardy. First lap I came off on a innocent looking corner in the woods but there was a root lurking just under the loose stuff. Mr Beardy was off into the distance as I sat on the floor. By the end of the 2nd lap I was back on his tail and then past. 4 riders ahead a guy came down on the same corner as me but harder. 
By the 3rd I was starting to struggle and there was a wind blowing where on 2 parts of the course you really needed a lead out man and I was acting as his windshield. So I realized I needed him in front taking some wind. I slowed enough to get him in front and he took this as a sign I was beat so he pushed hard. I managed to hold onto him just. Then surprisingly we were overtaken by a guy on a charge who appeared from nowhere. Mr Beardy was on him straight away, by the 4th I was breathing out of my butt as they say but still in contct with them. On the last lap the strong rider got away and I sat on Beardy, the finish straight was very short after the last bend. Also he was stronger than me but I wasn't chucking the towel in. He beat me but only just, we raised a small cheer from the crowd on our all out sprint though.
Result felt weird, I was one place better than last week where I felt like I was completely rubbish but my mate Glen who beat me last week was his normal 10 places behind this time. Must have been a much stronger field this week as I felt I had put in a outstanding performance, result says it was one of my weaker ones.


----------



## busdennis (18 Nov 2018)

Round 8 today of the Yorkshire CX series at a new venue to me, Wyke near Bradford. All i can say was last week i came 39th and today 71st. Apart from the course being more technical i'm struggling to explain the big drop. Sad face


----------

